# Virtual DMX Controller vs 30 speakers



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all!

I was wondering if I could do the following:

I'm running Dashlight 4 (virtual DMX Controller) and I have a lot of speakers. Is there a way that I can choose wich sound I play on a speaker I choose?

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

look at the Tsunami super WAV trigger board. It may work for you. I just got one and I'm in the process of testing it.


----------

